# New grill



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it came yesterday. My wife bought me a new grill for my birthday. (This is a big year) She said I couldn't use it until my birthday which is the end of Oct. I told her no big deal, I have 2 charcol grills I can use, a Weber Q and my OLD gas grill that is held together with bricks and good luck! Well a few hours later she told me "Go ahead and use it". So I cooked last nights dinner on it! One rotisserie chicken and a rotisserie roast beef. The chicken was good but the roast beef was delicious!

New grill 

 

 

 




 

 

 
The grill being replaced


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice new grill and it seems to work very well. I'd eat that food.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 30, 2007)

*HAPPY (early) BIRTHDAY Nick! [smilie=a_partyguy.gif] 

Must be the big 4 0 ???

Nice grill....thoughtful wife.....congrats!!!!*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks awesome Nick !
What's it like being 60?


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 30, 2007)

Daggone...started out with 40 now he's skipped to 60 and it aint even his bday Yet!! 

New Grill looks pretty sweet!! Gotta love Stainless..wont rust...easy to keep clean..and looks outstanding.  Two Thumbs Up!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Saweeet bud!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd eat the plate in that 4th pic.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the green stuff in the center?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2007)

I love getting new toys.  

Food looks great Nick.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 30, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> What's the green stuff in the center?



My guess is some kinda pesto... just my guess thou


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2007)

KyBlueBBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Nick being of the Italian descent.....that would be a winning guess  
Guess we have to wait for him to tell us :roll:


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nick and enjoy the new Grill!!! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 30, 2007)

KyBlueBBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Pesto?.....damn.... My mouth watered at the thought of a nice glob of Wasabi ......*


----------



## Finney (Sep 30, 2007)

Great looking grill Nick.
I know you're old... just can't remember how old.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 30, 2007)

That grill looks great and that dinner even better...I like to see a man in his 70s still doing what he luvs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank god I made it home tonight! By tomorrow you guys would have had me at 90! It's gonna be my 50th this year. The green stuff in the middle is guasacaca sauce. It's great on chips or meat. I'll post the recipe in the sauces section! Thanks for the early birthday greetings! I've got a better present coming up.......my son is coming home from Iraq a few days before my birthday and we're going to go and see him on his base! I'd give 10 grills to have that! :thumbsup  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Well Definatly tell yer boy thanks for serving, I for one greatly appreciate his service. 

And thanks for the info on the 'green stuff'


----------



## john a (Oct 1, 2007)

You're just gonna be a grilling fool now Nick, looks great.   
Did the chicken and roast take the same time to cook?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great news about your son! That is the greatest present I can think of to get


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Great news about your son! That is the greatest present I can think of to get



*DITTO!*

*Thank your son for me! and happy he's coming home safe!!!*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> You're just gonna be a grilling fool now Nick, looks great.
> Did the chicken and roast take the same time to cook?



The roast finished a little sooner. I slid the chicken off and finished it direct while the roast rested.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 2, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> It's gonna be my 50th this year.



Super Ol' Fart!!   

I love the grill!  Great looking eats too!  Hopefully soon I'll pick up a rotisserie for the 22".


----------

